# case tractor engine swap



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

have an old case 530 industrial with loader and shuttle shift .very handy tractor but gas engine is worn out .can get a diesel out of a 730 and am considering doing the swap. have read that diesel and gas engines for 530 would bolt right up to each other. 730 should be similar block with larger bore and stroke and about 15 hp more possible higher heads lower oil pan. the 530 gas will need a major overhaul and thinking that this may be away to power up and save on fuel costs anyone have any thoughts ?


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

The 730 motor is totally different than what was in a 530 and will not fit. You should look for a 188 diesel like was used in 430, 530, 630 skid steers, backhoes, combines and swathers . The 188 diesel block was an inch or so longer than the gas block and the sheetmetal and steering shaft are longer.


----------

